# Scottish Terriers



## Jesus is my friend

We are a family of Four,My wife and I and our two children Emma 4yrs. and Joshua 2yrs.,and we are praying about adding a dog to our household,spec. a Scottish Terrier Pup (Male or Female?),We need to have a dog under 40lbs for our neighborhood regs.and with the children need a sturdy dog,Obviously good with children(safe and protective).One that's comfortable indoors alot,and doesnt bark all the time,I believe this breed might be a good fit for our house,and am looking for counsel on this.One other issue My Wife is allergic to some dog/cats so that comes first,We've never had a family dog and wonder how it will affect the family life esp. with the children.

any counsel would be greatly appreciated,Thank you!

 Grace and Peace to you

P.S Also does anyone know anything about WestHighland Terriers similar, a wee bit smaller and white


----------



## Grymir

My wife is a dog person. I prefer cats, but when we married she had a little rat terrier, and it was a package deal, so now I have a dog.

Have you or your wife ever owned terriers before?

Wife used to breed rat terriers and has been a terrier person for almost 15 years....

Terriers are known for their willful stubborness, and will test your leadership at every single opportunity. Always, for ever and ever, AMEN! And they are SMART, too....

For example, our rattie, Miss Shadow, when playing fetch, she retrieves the ball, and on the way back, will stop, sit down and drop the ball 20 feet before she gets back to us....she wants us to go to her, not her come all the way back to us....we tell her to bring it HERE or we don't play, game over. Sometimes she complies, sometimes, she just lays down to chew for a bit, appearing as if it were her decision to be done anyways!!

Wife has had to educate me a lot to teach Shadow that I am also an Alpha, and must be obeyed. She tells me Shadow's rottenness is reduced somewhat, because she is well trained and 13 yrs old (70+ in human years).. and like us, once past 40 or so, sometimes the rebellion just isn't worth the energy expediture....


From this link..... Dog Owner's Guide Profile: The Scottish Terrier

"Like all terriers, the Scottie has a mind of his own. Unlike his cousins, he is reserved, quite particular in his choice of people, and steadfastly loyal. He tolerates rowdy children and many adults quite well; he is wary of strangers and is likely to become a one-man or one-woman companion, sensitive to the moods of his chosen master. He barks a lot, and he loves to dig; no fence will hold him if he's anxious to burrow his way out.

The Scottie's scrappy attitude makes him difficult to train. The new Scottie owner should immediately find an obedience school, for this bundle of energy with an attitude can dominate a household with great skill if he is not taught that the master is the boss. The training must be firm and gentle to avoid breaking his spirit, for nothing so insults a Scottie as severe treatment."

Have you looked into a Kerry Blue Terrier? They are the most hypo-allergenic of the terriers, no shedding. Shadow sheds twice a year and at those times, dog hair is virtually considered a condiment...LOL!!

Kerry Blues also have few genetic issues.

Kerry Blue link.... Dog Owner's Guide Profile: The Kerry Blue Terrier

"The well-bred Kerry Blue Terrier loves children and adults and is an excellent playmate and guardian for older children. However, as with most terriers, children must be taught to respect the dog, to treat it gently. The Kerry wants to be with his people and will make sure that everyone gets some of his love and attention. He wants to know where you're at and what you're doing every minute, which can take some getting used to. He is fun-loving and full-of-life, and he is mischievous with a great sense of humor. There is truly a bit of blarney and the leprechaun in the Kerry Blue!"


Terriers have a great sense of humor and are known as the "Clowns of the Dog World"

Here's a pic of our little old lady, Miss Shadow....







-----Added 2/13/2009 at 04:02:13 EST-----

Oh...and we would be remiss if we didn't recommend a rat terrier...the shedding issue can be minimized by regular bathing and brushing during shed season....

If funds are a consideration, seeing as ratties do not yet have AKC status, puppies in most areas are less expensive than an AKC papered puppy. Other registries, however do recognize the breed and the breed clubs are actively seeking AKC recognition.

Link... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rat_Terrier

"Although often mistaken for a Jack Russell Terrier, the Rat Terrier has a different profile and a very different temperament. Rat Terriers are finer of bone and have a more refined head. They always have a short single coat, i.e. they are never wire coated. Rat Terriers tend to be less aggressive than Jack Russells; while they have a definite terrier personality they also have an "off switch" and love lounging on the sofa in a lap as much as tearing about the yard."


----------



## SolaScriptura

There is no way on earth that I'd bring into my house an animal that refused to comply with my will.


----------



## christiana

> P.S Also does anyone know anything about WestHighland Terriers similar, a wee bit smaller and white


Yes, sadly I do. I had a wonderful Westie I got from the rescue for five years. It was constant vet visits, many $, much misery for the dog and myself due to many health issues. I think it depends on where you live but here in the south they just have terrible allergy issues. When I moved to this apartment I felt it time to part with him and am still having trouble with this loss. He was a dear little companion to me. They are usually not good with small children. 
I just parted with him a month ago and still go visit him weekly as I try to get past this!
http://www.westieclubamerica.com/breed/faq.html

Also, they are mostly good natured but independent and dont do so well with obedience training; they have their way of doing things!
I guess my suggestion would be for a Sheltie as they are highly intelligent, small and respond well to training.
http://www.canismajor.com/dog/sheltie.html


----------



## LawrenceU

Scotties are either wonderful or terrible. And, it really depends upon the owner. You must be a very disciplined and discerning person to deal with them. 

If you would like a dog breed that is very easy to train, smart, great either indoors or out, and makes a great hunter to boot. Try a Boykin Spaniel. Yes, we have them. I've raised and trained hunting dogs most of my life. I've never seen a breed that is as consistent in traits and as good a family dog as a Boykin. Add to that they are drop dead gorgeous and you have a winner.










If you would like more information, I'd be glad to convince you! We will have a litter coming in a short while, too. BTW, for anyone who wants a Boykin, insist on Boykin Spaniel Society bloodlines only. You're asking for genetic trouble down the road if you don't.


----------



## Hamalas

My family just recently purchased a dog. A beautiful Irish terrier named Molly.




I would really recommend the Irish terrier. They are very similar to the Scottish Terriers. We did a TON of research before buying and found some really great qualities in this breed. 

*The Good*
1. They do well in small spaces _or_ large open yards.
2. They only bark for a reason.
3. They don't need to be bathed constantly.
4. They are good family dogs.
5. They are beautiful!
6. They can be trained to hunt and will naturally keep rabbits/rodents out of your yard.

*The Bad*
1. They can be pricey.
2. As was mentioned above, they are terriers, which means they can be strong willed and stubborn!
3. As my 5'6 granddad used to say, "Dynamite comes in small packages." (Granddad was built like an ox!) Irish can be territorial and need to be on a leash when you're walking or they may just try to show some German shepherd who's boss. You can help prevent this by being sure to socialize them when they are young.

All in all, we've been very happy with our dog. I would definitely recommend looking into an Irish Terrier! 

Molly is still a puppy so here is a picture of a full grown Irish Terrier:


----------



## Grymir

SolaScriptura said:


> There is no way on earth that I'd bring into my house an animal that refused to comply with my will.



Not a cat person I take it?


----------



## Scottish Lass

Grymir said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way on earth that I'd bring into my house an animal that refused to comply with my will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a cat person I take it?
Click to expand...


----------



## jambo

We have a West Highland Terrier. She is quite a playful thing and not much bother. Good with children but like any small dogs thinks she is a lion

View attachment 445


----------



## reformed trucker

We also had a West Highland Terrier and a Lhasa Apso. They were both great house dogs (inside dogs). The Westie was great with kids. When the girls were toddlers, they could practically pick the Westie off the ground by her tail, and she would never bite.
If a scrap of food hit the floor, and the Apso went for it, look out! The Westie turned into Cujo... would whip the Apso even though he was bigger. The Westie ended up having some serious allergy issues toward the end of her life. Other than that, great indoor dogs.


----------



## JM

Get a pug. They sleep 22 hours a day, bark only when they see another dog on the TV or when someone is at the door. The other 2 hours they spend looking for food to maintain that wonderful football shape. 

I love my football, uhhh, pug.


----------



## Jesus is my friend

christiana said:


> P.S Also does anyone know anything about WestHighland Terriers similar, a wee bit smaller and white
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sadly I do. I had a wonderful Westie I got from the rescue for five years. It was constant vet visits, many $, much misery for the dog and myself due to many health issues. I think it depends on where you live but here in the south they just have terrible allergy issues. When I moved to this apartment I felt it time to part with him and am still having trouble with this loss. He was a dear little companion to me. They are usually not good with small children.
> I just parted with him a month ago and still go visit him weekly as I try to get past this!
> Westie FAQs
> 
> Also, they are mostly good natured but independent and dont do so well with obedience training; they have their way of doing things!
> I guess my suggestion would be for a Sheltie as they are highly intelligent, small and respond well to training.
> Dog Owner's Guide Profile: The Shetland Sheepdog
Click to expand...


I'M sorry to hear about the loss of your "Westie" I hope you can find a Dog to bring you companionship in your apt.

You know I love the little Shelties and It didnt occur to even consider them,I will check out the link and my family will pray about it,It seems as though the Scottie would not be a good fit for our family,Thank you everyone for the valuable information


----------



## kalawine

Grymir said:


> Terriers are known for their willful stubborness, and will test your leadership at every single opportunity. Always, for ever and ever, AMEN! And they are SMART, too.... From this link..... Dog Owner's Guide Profile: The Scottish Terrier
> 
> "Like all terriers, the Scottie has a mind of his own. Unlike his cousins, he is reserved, quite particular in his choice of people, and steadfastly loyal. He tolerates rowdy children and many adults quite well; he is wary of strangers and is likely to become a one-man or one-woman companion, sensitive to the moods of his chosen master. He barks a lot, and he loves to dig; no fence will hold him if he's anxious to burrow his way out. "



AMEN! I have a Cairn Terrier/Shitzu "Designer Dog" called a "Care-Tzu". But he is Terrier to the bone. And I can atest to the facts from "Grymer" above.
He is brilliant (my thanks to Seb for teaching me about clicker training). But he is stubborn! I'll give you and example...

He can (and has been for months) lie down, sit, speak, shake and high-five. But if he's not in the mood I might say "down!" four or five times with him just yawning knowing full well what I want! Then I will stand up, walk away with my treat and go back to him. When I say "down!" he yawns and then stretches and puts his front paws down and slides the front of his body down but leaves his buttocks in the air! No kidding! 

Now understand that this dog has known all these commands completely and has for several (5 or 6) months. He has performed them one after another in sequence (down, sit, speak, shake, high-five) for that long. If he is in the mood he will do them all; no problem. But when he is having a "Terrier" day he is very stubborn. The good news is that, even on his "Terrier days", once you get past the first couple of minutes of stubborness, he is very compliant and does everything you tell him to.

Anyway, I wouldn't trade him for the world. The Terrier's stubborness makes him all the more interesting and as someone said already on this thread... they have a great sense of humor.


----------



## tdowns

*Lol*



SolaScriptura said:


> There is no way on earth that I'd bring into my house an animal that refused to comply with my will.



LOL...I can't help but laugh, Ben....you crack me up....in a good way...I love your short posts.....and this one sums you up....classic....in a good way!


----------



## Theognome

SolaScriptura said:


> There is no way on earth that I'd bring into my house an animal that refused to comply with my will.



Then why did you get married?

Theognome


----------



## kalawine

Theognome said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way on earth that I'd bring into my house an animal that refused to comply with my will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you get married?
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


 Sure hope he can take a joke!


----------



## Theognome

I likewise hope so. 

Theognome


----------



## SolaScriptura

Theognome said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way on earth that I'd bring into my house an animal that refused to comply with my will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you get married?
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


What do you think gave me such a firm opinion on the subject??? 


Just kidding. My wife is a good woman. 

But I have no tolerance for animals that won't obey.


----------



## LawrenceU

Ben takes that dominion thing seriously. 

So do I.


----------



## Hamalas

Here is my dream dog:


----------



## SolaScriptura

LawrenceU said:


> Ben takes that dominion thing seriously.
> 
> So do I.



Amen and amen.


----------

